# A cheaper way to travel? Purchase points?



## inspiration100 (Feb 14, 2009)

I did some poking around and saw that I could get 14,000 points for $385.00 (I have 1000 points left in my account). Wouldn't this be a cheaper way to travel than booking on amtrak.com if I plan to go far in any zone? What's the catch? I'm asking since according to my math, a bedroom is $600+ dollars on the starlight, yet I could get it for $500 with both fairs paid if I go through AGR purchasing points.

Thanks and let me know what the catch is (if any). For example, is tax charged on AGR points when redeemed?


----------



## johnny (Feb 14, 2009)

inspiration100 said:


> I did some poking around and saw that I could get 14,000 points for $385.00 (I have 1000 points left in my account). Wouldn't this be a cheaper way to travel than booking on amtrak.com if I plan to go far in any zone? What's the catch? I'm asking since according to my math, a bedroom is $600+ dollars on the starlight, yet I could get it for $500 with both fairs paid if I go through AGR purchasing points.
> Thanks and let me know what the catch is (if any). For example, is tax charged on AGR points when redeemed?


there's the $15 transaction fee for purchasing points, and various blackout dates (see the Terms and Conditions for details)


----------



## inspiration100 (Feb 14, 2009)

johnny said:


> inspiration100 said:
> 
> 
> > I did some poking around and saw that I could get 14,000 points for $385.00 (I have 1000 points left in my account). Wouldn't this be a cheaper way to travel than booking on amtrak.com if I plan to go far in any zone? What's the catch? I'm asking since according to my math, a bedroom is $600+ dollars on the starlight, yet I could get it for $500 with both fairs paid if I go through AGR purchasing points.
> ...


Yes I saw the $15 fee, but are there taxes on top of this fee? Blackout dates are never when I travel so that's not a problem.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Feb 14, 2009)

And right off hand I believe you can only purchase up to 10,000 points per year.


----------



## inspiration100 (Feb 14, 2009)

Yes I see that, but there is more than 1 way to skin a cat... You can always purchase starpoints with starwood hotels and transfer 1:1

like at this address: https://starwood.mpmvp.com/buy_form.asp


----------



## yarrow (Feb 14, 2009)

inspiration100 said:


> Yes I see that, but there is more than 1 way to skin a cat... You can always purchase starpoints with starwood hotels and transfer 1:1like at this address: https://starwood.mpmvp.com/buy_form.asp


that is very clever. seems like it would work. i have never had any trouble transferring from starwood to agr


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 14, 2009)

If works out to be cheaper, that should work!


----------



## RRrich (Feb 14, 2009)

I seem to remember that if you transfer 20,000 Starpoints, you get 25,000 UnfortunatelyAGR points. A 5000 point bonus on 20,000,

I believe Sechs mentioined this.


----------



## inspiration100 (Feb 14, 2009)

Blast I'm a little late for that news. I just transfered 15,000 yesterday... Think it's too late to cancel it, buy another 10,000 and transfer?

Looks like I'm going to make a call and find out :lol:


----------



## yarrow (Feb 14, 2009)

RRrich said:


> I seem to remember that if you transfer 20,000 Starpoints, you get 25,000 UnfortunatelyAGR points. A 5000 point bonus on 20,000,
> I believe Sechs mentioined this.


this thread could get me in a lot of trouble. i remember something like this also. is it that if i were to purchase 20k starpoints and transfer them to agr that i would ge 25k agr points? that would be good if true. "look, honey, i got you 20k starpoints for valentine's day"


----------



## RRrich (Feb 14, 2009)

Here is the earlier discussion


----------



## yarrow (Feb 14, 2009)

i just talked to a starwood agent and she said you do not get the 5k bonus transferring to agr. the website doesn't mention it for agr either just a bonus for air travel transfers


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Feb 14, 2009)

yarrow said:


> RRrich said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to remember that if you transfer 20,000 Starpoints, you get 25,000 UnfortunatelyAGR points. A 5000 point bonus on 20,000,
> ...


and i can hear misses yarrow now

WHAT YOU DIDN'T GET ME CHOCOLATES


----------



## inspiration100 (Feb 14, 2009)

Well I just sent them off an email and I'll update this when I get a resonse from Starwood


----------



## darien-l (Feb 14, 2009)

yarrow said:


> i just talked to a starwood agent and she said you do not get the 5k bonus transferring to agr. the website doesn't mention it for agr either just a bonus for air travel transfers


If true, there's an easy way around it. 20,000 Starwood points nets you 25,000 Continental OnePass miles, which you can transfer to AGR 1:1.


----------



## RRrich (Feb 14, 2009)

I wonder if Starwood personnel knows that Amtrak is not an Airline?


----------



## inspiration100 (Feb 14, 2009)

darien-l said:


> yarrow said:
> 
> 
> > i just talked to a starwood agent and she said you do not get the 5k bonus transferring to agr. the website doesn't mention it for agr either just a bonus for air travel transfers
> ...


Haha, we should all be accountants cause we know how to get around things :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 14, 2009)

inspiration100 said:


> darien-l said:
> 
> 
> > yarrow said:
> ...


We should all qualify for Government jobs! :lol:


----------



## sechs (Feb 15, 2009)

yarrow said:


> i just talked to a starwood agent and she said you do not get the 5k bonus transferring to agr. the website doesn't mention it for agr either just a bonus for air travel transfers


Please don't ask SPG about this. Irrelevant of whether one is supposed to get the bonus, the computer has been awarding it.

If a number of people inquire, someone may get the idea to "fix" it.


----------



## inspiration100 (Feb 16, 2009)

Okay, I didn't ask SPG about the extra points, I did however cancel the transfer of points. sechs, if I may ask, when was the last time you got the extra 5,000 points from the transfer? I'm tempted to transfer to that airline and then transfer the airline to amtrak. But it's a pain if I don't have to!


----------



## soitgoes (Feb 16, 2009)

darien-l said:


> If true, there's an easy way around it. 20,000 Starwood points nets you 25,000 Continental OnePass miles, which you can transfer to AGR 1:1.


Not any longer. Transfers from SPG to Continental are now at a transfer rate of 2:1. So 20,000 SPG points would net you 12,500 CO miles with the 20K bonus.

Inspiration100, your only viable option is a direct transfer. Just put a 20K transfer request in and hope for the best. You will actually usually be able to tell if the 5K bonus has been applied because, if so, your SPG account will show a 5,000 point credit and an immediate 5,000 point debit.


----------



## sechs (Feb 17, 2009)

inspiration100 said:


> when was the last time you got the extra 5,000 points from the transfer?


My last transfer to Amtrak was at the very end of September. Posted as the 5k airline bonus plus a transfer to Amtrak of 5k+requested amount.

The worse that can happen here is that you request 20k points transferred and end up with 20k points transferred.


----------



## inspiration100 (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah, the clincher is that I have 15,000. I could buy an extra 5,000 and cross my fingers.


----------



## sechs (Feb 18, 2009)

You'd have to do the arithmetic; but, since purchasing SPG points is more than purchasing AGR points, it may not be worth it.


----------

